# Dump/Restore /usr and /var over ssh



## jchutch2 (Jul 17, 2009)

Is there any way possible to restore a /usr/ filesystem via ssh? I have the dump file on the new server. I created a new/separate partition /backup and have the dump file in it. I want to replace the current /usr partition with the dump of the original. I only have remote access. Is there any way to do this in anyone's experience?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jul 17, 2009)

this was the first hit on google when i searched "dump/restore over ssh".
http://devpit.org/wiki/Dump_and_Restore_over_SSH
there were many more results.


----------



## jchutch2 (Jul 17, 2009)

You have to read that one. It still requires local access.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=dump/restore+over+ssh&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g1


----------



## jchutch2 (Jul 17, 2009)

I've gone through at least the first 10 pages of all related google results. They don't deal with restoring the server without local access. They still require local access and booting from the CD/DVD.


----------

